
JetBrains adopts snaps to further simplify developers’ lives - reddotX
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/12/19/jetbrains-adopts-snaps-to-further-simplify-developers-lives/
======
elsen
Since I couldn't find any explanation on the article:

> Snaps are containerised software packages that are simple to create and
> install. They auto-update and are safe to run. And because they bundle their
> dependencies, they work on all major Linux systems without modification.

Appears to be a packaging systems for (desktop) apps on linux with auto-
updates and stuffs.

~~~
evand
It's packaging and delivery for Linux desktop, server, and IoT apps. As elsen
mentioned, updates happen automatically and roll back if unsuccessful.
Automated review covers most cases and the format is simple yaml, so you can
quickly push something up that you can install from anywhere.

Some guides using real world examples if you want to have a poke:
[https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-
snaps/languages](https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/languages)

